# Compressor problems



## EricPro (Nov 27, 2011)

I have switch speed. I just installed it with a guy who has done it hundreds of times. We ran into an issue that I want to know if unique or not..

Everything is hooked up and ready to go. We turn the car on the car, and the controller flashes white like 10 times and turns off. The compressor doesn't come on and nothing happens. We hear the click of the manifold and that's it. We press a number 1,2, or 3 an the compressor will start up for a brief moment and stop. No idea what is going on. Everything is brand new and installed correctly 


Sent from my using - now free


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

sounds like a grounding issue


----------



## EricPro (Nov 27, 2011)

Really? Not anything like defective?


Sent from my using - now free


----------



## EricPro (Nov 27, 2011)

Really? Not anything like defective?


Sent from my using - now free


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

EricPro said:


> Really? Not anything like defective?
> 
> 
> Sent from my using - now free


Doesnt sound like it. Did you and your installer friend read the trouble shooting part of the manual? I believe there is even a part that explains this exact problem.


----------



## EricPro (Nov 27, 2011)

Not the all flashing lights. Only if the lights flash in a cetain order. Couldn't find anything about all of hem flashing like 10 times then shutting off 


Sent from my using - now free


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

from an old accuair thread

If all of the white lights flash on the TouchPad for about 5 seconds and then turn OFF it means that your red and orange wires are not connected correctly. This is usually an indication that the main power (red wire) is getting cycled with the ignition switch instead of having constant battery power. It also means that your orange wire is not seeing ignition 12 volts like it should. Double check the voltages on both of these wires with a multi-meter while the ignition is ON and again while the ignition is OFF and let me know what you find.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Twilliams83 said:


> from an old accuair thread
> 
> If all of the white lights flash on the TouchPad for about 5 seconds and then turn OFF it means that your red and orange wires are not connected correctly. This is usually an indication that the main power (red wire) is getting cycled with the ignition switch instead of having constant battery power. It also means that your orange wire is not seeing ignition 12 volts like it should. Double check the voltages on both of these wires with a multi-meter while the ignition is ON and again while the ignition is OFF and let me know what you find.


I helped him with the install, and the 5 second thing sounds right. I hooked the 12v ignition up to the rear wiper slot in the fuse box with an add a circuit, just as I have done tons of times before. I unfortunately didn't have a multi-meter yesterday, but he will be checking that out today.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

Twilliams83 said:


> from an old accuair thread
> 
> If all of the white lights flash on the TouchPad for about 5 seconds and then turn OFF it means that your red and orange wires are not connected correctly. This is usually an indication that the main power (red wire) is getting cycled with the ignition switch instead of having constant battery power. It also means that your orange wire is not seeing ignition 12 volts like it should. Double check the voltages on both of these wires with a multi-meter while the ignition is ON and again while the ignition is OFF and let me know what you find.


^^^ Sounds like the exact problem. ^^^^:thumbup:


----------



## EricPro (Nov 27, 2011)

Called bagriders: they believe that it is a grounding issue. Anyone had similar situation?


Sent from my using - now free


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

Twilliams83 said:


> sounds like a grounding issue


^^



EricPro said:


> Called bagriders: they believe that it is a grounding issue. Anyone had similar situation?
> 
> 
> Sent from my using - now free


the accuair stuff is very picky with grounds. that is why i first said that.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> from an old accuair thread
> 
> If all of the white lights flash on the TouchPad for about 5 seconds and then turn OFF it means that your red and orange wires are not connected correctly. This is usually an indication that the main power (red wire) is getting cycled with the ignition switch instead of having constant battery power. It also means that your orange wire is not seeing ignition 12 volts like it should. Double check the voltages on both of these wires with a multi-meter while the ignition is ON and again while the ignition is OFF and let me know what you find.


This is what i did during my first install but it was the orange and yellow wires


----------



## EricPro (Nov 27, 2011)

The add a fuse that connects to the rear
Wiper motor was in upside down..... Fixed 


Sent from my using - now free


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

EricPro said:


> The add a fuse that connects to the rear
> Wiper motor was in upside down..... Fixed
> 
> 
> Sent from my using - now free


What? :facepalm:


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

They still sell switch speed? 👬


----------



## EricPro (Nov 27, 2011)

They do still sell E Level yes


Sent from my using - now free


----------



## Marble (Nov 20, 2002)

EricPro said:


> They do still sell E Level yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my using - now free


SwitchSpeed is not e-level.

And I believe the previous comment was sarcasm. lol


----------



## EricPro (Nov 27, 2011)

Aware marble. Thank you for your words. 


Sent from my using - now free


----------

